# Is your transfer procedure simple?



## justinpoiroux (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a mac and vzw Gnex, and every single time without fail, on any rom, it takes me up around 10 minutes to get the file transfer program to actually work and stay stable.. i would think they'd make a more efficeint way.. because ATF is trash. What do yall use? Or does this magically work for you?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I was contemplating 'upgrading' to this year's Macbook Air but then I thought about my phone and if it would be as easy as Windows, because lets be honest, Apple doesn't make it easy to sync anything without an "i" to its computers, and I can't downgrade to a iPhone.

Anyway, if you're just talking about transferring file x to your phone, I just keep debugging on and click and drag. It shows up as an mp3 player on my computer; and I know it's different on a Mac, but I'm not sure the extent.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

An sshd app from the Android market + sftp/sshfs would seem easy to me.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=berserker.android.apps.sshdroid

http://www.miscdebris.net/blog/2009/06/29/installing-sshfs-on-mac-os-x/


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> An sshd app from the Android market + sftp/sshfs would seem easy to me.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=berserker.android.apps.sshdroid
> 
> http://www.miscdebris.net/blog/2009/06/29/installing-sshfs-on-mac-os-x/


Easy to you yarly.. to you. Haha, jk.

Honestly, sometimes I think it's faster to dropbox stuff over then it is to plug a cable in. And that's on windows. Then again my wifi at home is pretty decent.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It should actually be pretty easy. lots of tutorials out there I noticed for osx on it. For Linux you just turn on the ssh server app on Android and then whatever ip address you are using on wifi you enter something like sftp://[email protected]ortnumberhere in the file bar for your file explorer.

it's not totally built into osx, but it's almost as easy.

It has the added benefit of not just being wireless, but you get full root access to the whole filesystem (plus transfers are encrypted).

I do use dropbox when I am really lazy though. Mainly for pictures. Big files, music and such I do sshfs/sftp


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

nocoast said:


> That's the proper way...I'm surprised no mention of adb push....what's wrong with it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Nothing at all, if you have a usb cable handy and want to plug it in


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

The android file transfer Google or someone suggested to use works flawlessly on my MBP. Everything is fast and works the way it should.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not sure if there is a version for Mac, but qtadb is a breeze on my linux box. I use it for transferring music. Basically just adb with a gui.


----------



## cowsquad (Dec 19, 2011)

Get linux mint 13. Everything works there: -)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## justinpoiroux (Apr 29, 2012)

Im trying ssh! I'm new to this, but it seems simple enough. This doesnt require ADB right? 
If this doesnt work, I'll resort to drop box, although my wifi isn't very good.
Thanks everyone, I'll let you know what i get to work!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

justinpoiroux said:


> Im trying ssh! I'm new to this, but it seems simple enough. This doesnt require ADB right?
> If this doesnt work, I'll resort to drop box, although my wifi isn't very good.
> Thanks everyone, I'll let you know what i get to work!


Nope. Ssh/sftp/ssfs are their own protocol built on the openssl libraries found in linux and osx by default. Just need wifi for it to work on android and then you can transfer between any computer in your house that supports sshfs (linux and osx) or has an sftp client (like filezilla or winscp for windows and other operating systems).

They also make ssh clients for android to connect to your computers that have an ssh server running as well. That way you can get files from your computer without getting up to plug your device in as well.

There's also rsync, which is the original "dropbox" client that's been out since the 90s. It lets you keep files in sync between most operating systems, including Android. Cyanogen and some others have the command line client for it built in, but there's probably a more friendly graphical frontend client for it on the Android market. It's not something I would use so much for "one off" file transfers, but if you do a lot of modifying of certain files, then it's sort of useful.


----------

